# Tapered lag jig I made



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Trevor,

Nice jig. I have something similar.

I have a suggestion that may help get you the depth of cut you needed in the other thread.

Instead of putting the wood on the part that moves, put it on the sled. Then the part that moves is only acting as your angled fence. You'll have to move the clamp over, and lower the stop block.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Like this one


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Nice jig. I have something similar.
> 
> ...


The part is not on the moving fence it's on the sled, it's 3" in height maybe that's why you think it's on the fence if I understand your response correctly.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep, you understood correctly. I see now that you have the same type of setup as usual for a taper jig. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe I will make another jig where the leg will sit on saw table but have all other components for a safety.


----------

